

Portland pounces on Groupon (at least for limo services) - slapshot
http://www.weeklystandard.com/blogs/portland-bans-groupon_642121.html

======
GigabyteCoin
Wow. Thank god they didn't set the minimum price of bread at $5/loaf and 35%
more than any neighbouring state.

I have a feeling it's not easy to run a startup in Portland.

